# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  GLDH norma

## medyczka

*Dehydrogenaza glutaminianowa (GLDH)*

*Norma*: 

K ≤ 3; M ≤ 4 j.m./l

*Interpretacja*: 

Podwyższony poziom GLDH obserwuje się w ostrym zapaleniu wątroby, żółtaczce zastoinowej oraz w nowotworach pierwotnych i przerzutach do wątroby.

----------

